# Orbit Marine Pro on my 75 Gallon MBUNA Tank?



## cliftonrouse (Jul 14, 2014)

I am interested in this light and am have done a search and it seems no one is using this light. Is there a reason why? I am interested in it for the timer function. I know it is probably over kill but you can change the intensity of the light if it is too bright. Really wanted a light that could mimic sun up and sun down with a moon function. This light seems to fit the bill. Any comments or help would be appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I see you haven't had any responses and this may be because nobody is using it on a cichlid tank. It does have a sleek look and the remote control lets you do fancy things from the comfort of your couch.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I have this light on my tank and I gotta say it's awesome. If you get it for a deal go for it. If not then go with the satellite series because they to have the sun up sun down function. Their really is no need for it though except for aesthetics. The dynamic modes( lightning, cloudy day, n stuff) are rarely used in my tank except when I'm showing the tank off. the ramp timer is the part that offers the sunrise sunset simulation. The satellite series comes with one as well.

The reason I got them is cause I plan on, one day, going to a marine tank and that will be something that will work for everything from a basic "toy tank" (overkill) to a planted tank all the way up to a full out reef. Every thing in my to yank can go both ways, salt or fresh, and that was done with that idea in mind.

So to answer your question yes they are overkill for freshwater......but.... my plants are very bushy and they grow like crazy. I bought 1 small (3-5 inch) amazon sword a month or so ago and I have already propagated it twice and ready for a third time now. My tank is 18 inches tall and light obviously had no problem reaching the bottom. The lights are awesome but expensive


----------



## cliftonrouse (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I did buy one. $161 thought it was a steal. I will post pictures when I get it!!!!


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I love my Satellite+. It's bright and the ability to change the colors makes for some interesting looks to the tank.

At least on the Satellite+, the dynamic modes are kinda cheesy, and the colors don't transition all that well.....oh and the 'lightning' is stupid.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

cliftonrouse said:


> Thanks a lot. I did buy one. $161 thought it was a steal. I will post pictures when I get it!!!!


 What size?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

somebody said:


> cliftonrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. I did buy one. $161 thought it was a steal. I will post pictures when I get it!!!!
> ...


My guess would be the 36"-48", which really isn't a steal, which is really only a 36" light, which really won't do much for a 75


----------



## cliftonrouse (Jul 14, 2014)

It was the 48-60. Price is back to $220 now. Got it for $161 with free 2 day shipping!!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

cliftonrouse said:


> It was the 48-60. Price is back to $220 now. Got it for $161 with free 2 day shipping!!


That is a steal! I got my 2 ,36-48, for 180/pc. 
If you would have said that from the beginning I would have said go for it. Where did you get them? Online? I'll have to watch the price to see if they go down again.


----------



## cliftonrouse (Jul 14, 2014)

I got it from Amazon.

It was from [PM for vendor] but it has free prime shipping. Amazon also lowered their price to $171 soon after. I actually paid $169 not $161. Just looked at the invoice again. I will post pictures soon. Comes in the mail today. Thanks


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Save your money and get the satellite+ and add the ramp timer. Still less than the orbit, with more features.


----------



## cliftonrouse (Jul 14, 2014)

Here is the picture

DSC05213 by cliffrouse11baseball, on Flickr


----------



## cliftonrouse (Jul 14, 2014)

Man of the Tank

DSC05208 by cliffrouse11baseball, on Flickr


----------

